# Pc zusammenstellung  Kaufberatung



## Meryn84 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo erstmal bin neu hier im Forum.

Ich möchte mir einen Pc anschaffen und selber zusammen bauen. Würde gerne eure Meinung oder verbesserung zu meiner Zusammenstellung hören. 

Das habe ich vor mir zu holen.

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW)
CPU Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
Mainboard: ASUS Z87-Plus (C2) (90MB0E00-M0EAY5)
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181)

Grafikkarte bin ich noch nicht sicher. GTX 770 4gb oder ne GTX 780.

Was haltet ihr von der Zusammenstellung?? 

Gruss Meryn


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Oktober 2013)

Was willst Du denn mit dem PC alles machen?
Es würde auch ein i5 ausreichen, wenns nur um Spiele geht.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2013)

Jo, ein i5 würde reichen - aber wenn Dir 100€ mehr nix ausmachen und du GANZ sicher sein willst, dass du die CPU wirklich lange nutzen kannst, dann nimm ruhig den i7. Es KÖNNTE halt sein, dass - wenn die Konsolengames mal wirklich 8-Kerner spürbar bevorteilen - ein i7 irgendwann mal dann wirklich auch merkbar mehr Leistung bringt als ein i5. Ein i5 wäre aber so oder so noch länger völlig ausreichend, und vlt. kommt es nie zu dem 8Kern-Vorteil - in dem Fall wäre der i7 dann zu teuer.

SSD: nimm nicht die Basic, die hat TLC-Speicherchips. Die halten "nur" 1000 Schreibvorgänge. Das ist zwar immer noch viel und reicht bei normaler Nutzung auch für Jahre, aber alle anderen modernen SSDs haben MLC, was ein Vielfaches an Schreibzyklen zulässt, und allein aus Prinzip würd ich daher die Samsung "Evo" nicht nehmen, quasi "boykottieren", denn MLC ist gar nicht teurer. Nimm eine zB Crucial 500m Crucial M500 SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1) oder auch Kingston HyperX 3k Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SH103S3/120G)  Die Samsung mit MLC kostet halt deutlich mehr (840 pro für 120€)

Beim Gehäuse: ich weiß nicht, ob heutzutage schallgedämmt noch Sinn macht. Moderne Grafikkarten-Kühler und CPU-Kühler sind echt schon sehr leise, die rauschen nur so vor sich hin - selbst bei Last werden die oft kaum lauter.

Grafikkarte: lies mal hier Kaufberatung Grafikkarten - die passende Grafikkarte von 80 bis 800 Euro  ne 780 ist halt eher "Luxus", ICH würde ne übertaktete 770 nehmen, ehrlich gesagt sogar noch eher eine übertaktete AMD 7970 GHZ-Edition, die genau so stark ist, aber 60€ weniger kostet. Und wenn die dann irgendwann mal nicht reicht, wäre eine GTX 780 auch nicht mehr wirklich viel stärker - dann verkauft man die "alte" Karte für sicher immer noch 100€, legt die gesparten 200-250€ drauf und hat ne neue Karte, die 100pro besser als ne GTX 780 ist.

Oder ne ganz neue AMD, die wohl grad heute frisch in die Lager der Shops gekommen sind (gestern waren die noch nicht lieferbar): die R9 280X ist wohl sogar etwas schneller als eine GTX 770 und kostet nur 260€: PCIe im Preisvergleich  hier im Test AMDs Radeon R-Serie-Grafikkarten: R9 270X und 280X und R7 260X im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 45) - HT4U.net ist zwar eine übertaktete MSI getestet worden, aber die Gigabyte im Preisvergleich ist ebenfalls übertaktet. Eine GTX 780 ist demnach nur 11% schneller, kostet aber mehr als das doppelte!



PS: willst du auch übertakten? Wenn nein, dann reicht ein Board für 80e, eine CPU ohne "k" und ein Kühler für 20-30€ aus


----------



## Meryn84 (12. Oktober 2013)

Das mit der SSD wusste ich nicht. Danke für den Tipp. Welches Gehäuse würdest du denn empfehlen? 
Wie gesagt bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir noch unsicher. Habe mir aber diese schon mal angeschaut MSI N770 TF 4GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-059R)

Ja ich möchte übertakten. Will mal schauen wie das funktioniert.  Wird das erste mal sein 

Oder sollte ich noch mit dem kauf eines neuen PC warten und schauen wie sich das mit den Konsolen entwickelt?


----------



## tapferertoaser (12. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du wirklich nicht übertakten willst, würde ich dir eher den Intel Xeon E3 1230v3 ans Herz legen, da dieser genauso stark wie der i7 4770k ist und auch Hyperthreading kann, er kostet dabei auch nur 200€, der einzige Unterschied ist das man ihn nicht übertakten kann und er keinen integrierte Grafikeinheit hat. Dazu dann ein Board für 70€ - 80€ und gut.

Als SSD eher die Corsair Force GT mit 120GB, da diese um einiges mehr Lebensdauer hat und einen höhere Schreibrate.

Als Grafikkarte nimm die Gigabyte GTX 770 2 GB Windforce 3X.

Dann würde ich momentan eher 16 GB RAM empfehlen, da die 3 nächsten "großen" Titel bereits 8GB empfehlen. Also CoD, BF und Watch Dogs.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2013)

Meryn84 schrieb:


> Das mit der SSD wusste ich nicht. Danke für den Tipp. Welches Gehäuse würdest du denn empfehlen?
> Wie gesagt bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir noch unsicher. Habe mir aber diese schon mal angeschaut MSI N770 TF 4GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-059R)
> 
> Ja ich möchte übertakten. Will mal schauen wie das funktioniert. Wird das erste mal sein
> ...



Naja, was wird noch dauern, weil die meisten Spiele ja weiterhin selbst noch auf der PS3 und alten xbox laufen sollen. Kann also sein, dass das noch ne Weile dauert, bis es mal klar wird, ob ein i7 sich lohnt.


Wegen der MSI-Karte: ich glaube nicht, dass die 4 statt 2GB RAM in absehbarer Zeit so viel bringen, dass der Aufpreis das wert ist. Außer Du spielst vlt in einer Auflösung über normalem FullHD. Die Karte ist aber über 100€ teurer als eine gleichstarke AMD 7960 GHZ oder eben die neue R9 280X, die beide ab Werk 3GB haben.


----------



## YorkJitch (13. Oktober 2013)

Hiho Leute,

ich bräuchte auch mal eure fachmännischen Meinungen zu meiner PC-Konfiguration.

GeForce GTX Titan
16GB (2x 8GB Module)Kingston HyperX DDR3, 1600 MHz
Intel Core i7-4770k
MSI Z87 -G43 Gaming
HITACHI Deskstar 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s, 7200RPM
Samsung 840 Pro series 2,5" 256GB SSD
CPU Lüfter Alpenföhn Himalaya
Blu-ray Brenner SATA LG BH16NS40
Netzteil Cooler Master GX 600W

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt an alles gedacht. Bitte nehmt Rücksicht wenn mir irgendein grober Fehler bei der Zusammenstellung passiert ist. Dies ist mein erster Rechner den ich auf do it yourself - Basis erstelle. Für Verbesserungsvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Außerdem bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Gehäuse. 
Verwendungszweck: Gaming, Bildbearbeitung und natürlich Office-Programme
Budget liegt bei 2.500 Euro

Danke euch schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2013)

Die GTX Titan würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen. Eine GTX 770 oder AMD 7970-GHZ oder auch die neue AMD R9 280X reichen sowieso für lange Zeit völlig aus (280 bis 350€), aber wenn es unbedingt sein muss, dass Du bei Spielen vlt nochmal en bisschen mehr Leistung hast, nimm halt eine GTX 780. Die ist zwar immer noch viel zu teuer (ca 15-20% schneller als die drei genannten Karten, aber dafür auch über 200€ Aufpreis), aber WENN "High End", dann maximal die GTX 780. Die Titan ist nämlich wiederum grad mal 10% schneller, das wäre es Unsinn, dann nochmal so viel draufzuzahlen. AUSSER Du hast bei der Bildbearbeitung irgendwas, was Du sehr oft benutzt und wo die Titan vlt. wirklich deutliche Vorteile bringen soll.

Ich persönlich würde aber definitiv maximal eine GTX 770 / AMD R9 280X nehmen und dann halt etwas früher ne neue Grafikkarte als es mit ner GTX 780 "nötig" wäre. Wenn aber ne GTX 770 mal wirklich schlappmacht, wird ne GTX 780 auch nicht viel länger "halten"  

Ansonsten passt alles, sofern Du auch übertakten willst. 

Gehäuse: hängt von Dir ab - für 40-60€ gibt es schon sehr solide und gute Gehäuse.


----------



## YorkJitch (13. Oktober 2013)

Auf der Seite von Alternate beim Konfigurator stand das der Arbeitsspeicher nicht dem JEDEC-Standart entspricht. Was damit eigentlich gemeint? Das klingt fast so als würde der Arbeitsspeicher mit diesem System was ich da zusammengestellt habe nicht harmonieren. 

Oder gibts vielleicht ne gute Interseite wo es gute Komplettsysteme gibt? Die Seiten die ich bis jetzt gesehen hatte waren zwar von der CPU und Grafikkarte her bombe aber den Rest konnte man immer total vergessen (total überteuert).


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich stelle immer bei hardwareversand.de selber zusammen http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator.jsp?pcConfigurator.step.1=1  , Zusammenbau kostet da dann 20€. Als RAM kannst du an sich jedes DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U) nehmen mit 1,5Volt - 8GB kosten ca 65-70€


----------



## YorkJitch (14. Oktober 2013)

Ah ok. Danke für den Tipp mit der Seite, auf dieser war ich noch nicht. Hast du vielleicht einen Vorschlag für mich welche Hardware ich verwenden könnte. Also wenn du jetzt zum beispiel ein Budget von 2.500 euro hättest und du hast vor, dir nen Rechner zu Konfigurieren der auch mehrere Jahre durchhält und dann nur noch nachgerüstet werden muss bei Bedarf. Sorry wenn es langsam nervig wird.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich würd niemals 2500€ ausgeben, das macht halt keinen Sinn. Starke Spiele-PCs sind bei weitem nicht mehr so teuer wie noch vor vlt 5-10 Jahren. Für "Ultra" reicht aktuell einer für unter 1000€, und mehr als 1000€, da muss man schon extra ein paar "Luxusteile" dazuholen - über 2000€, da wüsste ich gar nicht, wie ich das hinkriegen soll außer mit völlig sinnlosem BlingBling-Kram 

Mehr als das, was ich vorschlug, kannst Du eigentlich gar nicht ausgeben - also einen 4700k und 16GB RAM plus maximal eine GTX 780  - alles drüber macht keinen Sinn, weil Du da keinen entscheidenden Sprung nach oben hast, aber viel draufzahlst. Da "muss" dann als erstes - wenn es mal so weit ist - die Grafikkarte aufgerüstet werden, aber das ist superleicht, das kann echt jeder auch selber machen. Es macht da aber echt Null Sinn, ne teurere Karte als die GTX 780 zu nehmen, ICH würde wie gesagt sogar nur eine GTX 770 oder AMD R9 280X nehmen. Die GTX 780 wird zwar etwas länger "halten", aber auch nicht so viel länger - und wenn die GTX 770/280X nicht mehr reichen sollte, ist ne neue Karte ja schnell besorgt.

Und auch bei der Titan oder so: es ist viel viel sinnvoller, sich eine Grafikkarte für vlt. um die 300€ zu kaufen, die je nach Anspruch vlt 2 Jahre für "hohe" Details reicht, und sich dann nach 2 Jahren eine neue für erneut 300-400€ zu kaufen, als sich 1x eine für 800-900€ zu holen, die am Ende nämlich sicher auch trotzdem nur vlt 1 Jahr lämger durchhält, also vlt. 3 Jahre und nicht sogar 4-5 Jahre hält, wie der Preis vlt vermuten lässt. Du hast dann erst mal immer etwas mehr Leistung als mit ner 300€-Karte, aber wenn Du in 2-3 Jahren ne neue "Oberklasse"-Karte kaufst, dann wird die wiederum besser als die Karte sein, die jetzt 800-900€ kostet.

Wenn Du wirklich nicht weißt, wohin mit dem Geld, dann würd ich eher ein besonders "edles" Gehäuse nehmen und vlt noch ne SSD mit 500GB für Spiele oder so.

Und ein Mini-Tipp wäre eine AMD 7990 - das ist die Top-Karte von AMD, die lange Zeit über 700€ kostete. Die kostet inzwischen knapp über 500€, die ist schneller als die Nvidia Titan. ABER: die besteht intern quasi aus zwei Karten, d.h. die verbraucht extrem viel Strom, und ob die leise ist, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## YorkJitch (14. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt eigentlich hast du recht. Was denkst du eigentlich ueber sli systeme? Eigentlich auch unnoetiges geld oder?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2013)

YorkJitch schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich hast du recht. Was denkst du eigentlich ueber sli systeme? Eigentlich auch unnoetiges geld oder?


 
Ja, SLI macht an sich keinen Sinn AUSSER für absolute "Hardwarefreaks" oder auch Leute, die vlt auf 3 Monitoren zocken oder in echtem 3D, wo man mehr Leistung braucht.

Aber als normaler Gamer mit einem Monitor "braucht" niemand SLI.

Es gibt an sich nur ein Szenario außerhalb von Multimonitoring, 3D oder "Freak sein", wo sich SLI lohnen kann: wenn man schon eine Karte hat und die einem mal nicht mehr reicht, DANN könnte man mal nachschauen: sagen wir, die alte Karte ist noch 100€ gebraucht wert. Wenn man jetzt für zB 150€ eine zweite gleichartige Karte für SLI kauft und das SLI aus den zwei Karten dann stärker ist, als wenn man die alte Karte verkauft und für 250€ (100€ für die alte + 150€ vorher schon vorhandenes Budget) EINE neue holt, nur dann "lohnt" sich SLI. 

Aber auch nur, wenn es wirklich merkbar besser ist. Ist es nur "ein bisschen" besser, dann überwiegen die Nachteile von SLI: das RAM addiert sich NICHT, der Strombedarf verdoppelt sich und es kann je nach Spiel immer noch Problemchen oder auch kaum eine Leistungssteigerung geben. So oder so hast Du bei SLI ja deutlich weniger als "die Doppelte" Leistung im Vergleich zu der Leistung einer einzigen Karte.


----------



## YorkJitch (15. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die super Erklärung. Bei meiner ersten Zusammenstellung weiter oben meintest du ja das alles passt sofern ich übertakten möchte. Falls ich das nicht möchte was ist dann überflüssig an der Zusammenstellung? Muss man denn unbedingt übertakten bzw. macht es sinn?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst halt den CPU-Takt bei den modernen CPUs nochmal erhöhen, ohne ein echtes Risiko, weil Board und CPUs sogar drauf ausgelegt, wenn man die richtigen nimmt: die CPUs mit "k" im Namen sind dafür gedacht, dazu dann ein Board mit Z87-Chipsatz. Das bringt dann halt zB bei Übertaktung von 4 auf 4,5GHz ca 10% mehr CPU-Leistung, was in nem Spiel dann auch entsprechend Mehrleistung bringen kann, aber nicht muss.

D.h. es kann halt im Grenzfall aus nem Spiel, das nicht mehr ganz rund läuft, doch einen flüssiges Games machen, aber sicher reicht der PC nicht nur wegen der Übertaktung dann gleich 1-2 Jahre länger für die jeweils neuesten Games als ohne.

Ohne Übertaktung nimmst Du halt die CPU ohne "k" und kannst auch ein Board für 80-100€ nehmen, wo du nicht auf den Chipsatz achten musst. Und als Kühler reicht dann zB ein Scythe Katana 4 völlig aus und ist auch leise.


----------



## YorkJitch (15. Oktober 2013)

Ok hab jetzt nochmal etwas verändert komme jetzt auf alle fälle wesentlich günstiger weg.

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsps?aid=78030&agid=2211Intel Core i7-4770K Box, LGA1150
MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, ATX , Sockel 1150
16GB-Kit Kingston HyperX blu. PC3-12800U CL10
EVGA Geforce GTX 780 3GB DDR5, PCI-Express
be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630 Watt
Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB , SATA 6Gb/s
Alpenföhn Himalaya - 140mm
LG BH16NS40 Blu-Ray Brenner Bulk
Cooler Master 690 ll Advanced USB 3.0 - NVIDIA Edition, ohne Netzteil 

bei hardwareversand zusammengestellt.

Jetzt die Frage alles in Ordnung? (Leistung Netzteil, Was ist eigentlich mit der Kühlung?)
Prozessor muss ich ja höchstwahrscheinlich selber übertakten oder machen die das auf wunsch auch für mich?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2013)

Jo, sieht gut aus - das Netzteil ist an sich sogar schon too much, da reichen sogar 450W aus. Vlt nimm was dazwischen.


Die CPU übertakten kannst Du im BIOS/UEFI des Mainbaords, da gibt es dann auch Profile, bei denen nicht an die Grenzen gegangen wird. Oder Du schaust mal in Ruhe ein paar guides/Tutorials an. Viele Boards "boosten" die CPU auch ohne dass Du was machst schon ein gutes Stück hoch bei Bedarf.

Kühlung: das Gehäuse ist ja schon was gehobener, fast schon "teuer", hat dafür aber auch schon 3 Lüfter drin, das reicht dicke. Der CPU-Kühler ist auch gut, und die Grafikkartenkühler sind auch bei modernen Karten sehr gut - nimm aber bei der EVGA eine mit zwei Lüftern, falls die ausgesuchte nur einen hat. 2 Stück können die gleiche Luft mit weniger Drehzahl und somit leiser wegbewegen als nur ein Lüfter.


Ach ja: den Kühelr für die CPU wirst Du wohl selber montieren müssen, weil das für den Transport als Paket zu gefährlich ist, einen so großen Kühler schon vom Shop aus draufzumachen. Da müsstest Du schon nen deutlich kleineren nehmen, damit das problemlos verschickt werden kann. Is aber nicht schwer, so einen Kühler zu montieren. Wenn Du beide Seitenteile beim Gehäuse abnimmst, kommst Du auch bei Bedarf "unter" das Mainboard, weil die modernen Gehäuse dort in der Mainboardplatte ein Loch haben, wo der CPU-Sockel sitzt.


----------



## YorkJitch (15. Oktober 2013)

Aber der CPU-Kühler passt auch in das Gehäuse ja? 

Lohnt es sich eigentlich auf windows 8 umzusteigen? Habe momentan windows 7 professional.

Finde ich außerdem echt super, dass du so hilfsbereit bist. Und diese einwandfreien Erläuterungen noch dazu ... ein Traum.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich find zum Gehäuse das hier: Hardware Journal | get the news - Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition  da steht GRafikkarten bis 30,5cm und Kühler bis 17,7cm. Die GTX 780 ist keine 30cm, und der Himalaya (trotz des Namens  ) nur 16,4cm. 

Wenn Du win7 hast, würd ich da auch erst mal bei bleiben. Upgraden kannst Du ja immer mal.


PS: kein Thema


----------

